# Guppies or Mollies to aid cycling?



## atomaino (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello, I am a marine tank noobie. I am the proud father of a 55gl (~4.5 ft x 1 ft x2.5 ft). My filtration is as follows: Flaval 305 (260 gph), sea clone 100, Whisper Power Filter 60 (left over from fresh water). My base gravel is as follows: 50lbs sand (i know, but i want some burrowers), 10lbs crushed coral, 15 lbs living sand. I have had tank running for about a week to cycle...

So, my question is: I plan on adding some temporary fish to my tank to aid in cycling. I put 12 guppies in my tank today ( 6 fish =$.99 us.). I have heard that mollies may be better then guppies but they are $3.00 each. is it better to have many guppies or a few mollies or even a combo of the two. 

Since these are probably not long term fish, i would prefer to not spend too much money. Thanks. Adam


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

how about consider not to use any fish? its very easy to do a "fishless" cycle in a marine tank- ESPECIALLY if your using live rock, which i recommend over canister filters any day. 
mechanical filters seem to be a poopy factory when not used properly and work opposite of how they should by injecting nitrates into the water.
id recommend researching a sump/refugium ( they are quite easy to build and set up )

if you use live rock, or even a raw shrimp or two from your super market that with alittle patience should be more then enough to have your cycle going and started.
55 gallon tanks are also narrower then lets say a 40 breeder or 75gal. (90s are the same demensions are 75 but taller, which isnt always the best due to light penitration) both of these tanks have a wider base and it is easier to aquascape with live rock.

i dont want to sound mean, but i do not believe you will have much fun or success in this hobby by cutting corners and wanting a fast cycle it just indicates to me that you are willing to rush other steps that will crash your entire system long term. they say your better off having the top of the line freshwater system over a cheated, cut cheap salt water tank.

it is very good that you are asking questions though, but i highly recommend lots and lots and lots more research.

are you planning a FO (fish only), FOWLR (fish only with live rock) tank or a reef setup?


----------



## atomaino (Oct 4, 2008)

*followup*

Thanks for the suggestions. I am a total noob to this, and have really no one to ask. I have got most of my info offline (where there is lots of good and bad info) and someone suggested introducing very cheap fish. I have tested all parameters with my drop kit, and the pet stores did strip spot test and found my water A-OK!. anyways. I will keep you informed. Thanks. AT


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i just want to say again, slow down and have patience. it sounds repetitive but i can't stress it enough as it was stressed upon me. you will not find this hobby fun or successful by rushing things and not doing research to do things right the first time around.
theres stories of people making 1 or 2 mistakes from the start and have a perfect system but then out of no where a complete tank crash ( that means, all dead fish, all dead coral, everything! ) so please research research research. your wallet will thank you as well as your fish if they could.


----------

